# 'Sturm Und Drang" Works



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

*'Sturm und Drang' Works*

List some of the sturm und drang works during the classical era. I love that herky jerky stuff CPE Bach does on wq.183. Hope to find more recordings of not just symphonies but other formats as well.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

As anyone who knows me knows, I am a great lover of the _Sturm und Drang_ works of Haydn. I shall look into any CPE Bach or any other composer for that matter that anyone recommends here - I am hoping someone does - but for the time being I am limited to the music attached to the bigger name.

My favourite in the true SuD style is Haydn's 44th symphony - the Trauer. Wonderful slow movement of course, but energetic and expansive opening movement, and a really cracking finale with more momentum than (I think) some composers harnessed in their entire output. It even has interesting minuet.

I am currently looking for a new recording of this work that does all the repeats properly (a pet peeve of mine), and may report back when I get it. I have the Antal Dorati and Adam Fischer recordings at the moment - of these I think I prefer the Fischer. Dorati's slow pace for the minuet gets on my nerves, and Fischer does the second repeat in the finale to great effect. The downside of this last fact though is that the whole symphony is slightly imbalanced, because the last movement is longer than it should be compared to the others, but this is a minor quibble.

Other symphonies of the SuD style include 45,39,52,49 and some would say 26, along with some major key works. 45 is of course famous for its unique ending - and is in many ways is as adventurous as any of Beethoven's symphonies, certainly more so than most. 52 is about as Sturm und Drang as you get but for me is a little over the top. 49 doesn't do it for me, sorry. 39 has a really great opening movement, but by the finale I can't help but feel Haydn has run out of originality, but of course he hasn't. It's simply that I feel the last movement's style was done better in...

Mozart's 25th. I don't think this is as great as some Mozart fans seem to, but whatever: I can only wonder how well they know Haydn's SuD output - but if they do I have no problem for the record. Just Mozart is the bigger name that's all. Haydn's 39 came first, is the model for it, and is IMO the superior work, but even I will admit that they are comparable: both are quite first-movement oriented.

Haydn's Op.20 quartets are also famously Sturm und Drang works - and according to some one of the most important landmarks in music history comparing with Beethoven's Eroica. Somewhat debatable methinks. Anyway. They are all very good. I have the Buchberger doing them, and I hope to get another recording soon doing the repeats (buying more Haydn  never mind). OK recording nonetheless. Still they are all very fine - notable for their fugal finales. I don't know them as well as I should, but if I had to pick one that stood out for me it would be the one in A. Fun first movement and a beautiful fugal finale - I think the slow movement's nice as well but I can't remember it off-hand.

For major symphonies, btw, I would recommend Haydn's 46th symphony in B, notable for its cyclic form, where the minuet tune comes back in the finale towards the end.

I talk about repeats a lot, but that is because I think that they are essential for the balance and proportions that are so much a part of this style. Still, all the recordings I have are decent.

That's my two cents.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Ramako said:


> That's my two cents.


Or maybe half a dollar's worth! Excellent recommendations and a great post!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just ordered Haydn's Op. 20. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I agree, Haydn made some excellent Sturm und Drang compositions, especially symphonies, unfortunately, I currently don't have any recording of them.

But I've seen someone recommend this set in the currently listening thread:


----------

